# 2010 rules for IMSS eligibility?



## raquelita (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it now necessary to have an FM3 and no pre-existing conditions to sign up with IMSS?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Nothing has changed, that I know of. I think you have always needed at least an FM3 to apply. The coverage is not for tourists. Some preexisting conditions are excluded in the first year and only orthopedics in the second year. In the third year, you will be without restrictions. However, there may be some preexisting conditions that may exclude you from joining. You'll have to apply to find out.


----------

